# Help me get Lactol!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The only place I found on line that will ship Lactol to the US wants way too much for the stuff and on top of that they want like $18.00 for shopping. I don't understand why I can't order it from any of the other places. I'd be so thankful if someone would act as an intermediary for me; I send you money, you send me Lactol....anyone?

The soy formula I've been using is loved by all the meeces, but it has too much sugar in it to be the best.

I was also wondering if straight whey powder could be used. Our mega-store has it for a reasonable price, and whey seems to be the main component in Lactol.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll send you lactol but you must have an equivalent,its only a puppy/kitten milk replacement.Whelpi is another brand over here.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll look again, but all the ones I looked at were based on cow's milk, which I had thought was bad for mousies. I still wonder about getting plain whey powder and some powdered vitamins. the problem there would be getting some without vitamin C in it.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

petco has Petag KMR for kittens. just a thought.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi Moustress, I have heard from various sources that cows milk is not good for mice, however it has been fed over here for well over a hundred years,a standard ingredient of bread and milk mash. When I returned to the fancy after a break I took on board this "new knowledge" as things move on and do not use cows milk, as there are better milks on the market. I wonder where the facts that cows milk is not the best, or even good for the mice comes from ?. 
I find Lactol to be very expensive for how much you get in a tub. £5 for basically two cups full. In my experience what works equally well is Human infant babies milk, it must be the one for newborn human babies, and is very cheap, you will of course have that by you in most every store.
I know mice dont need vitamin C as they make their own, but it one of the only soluble vitamins and is not accumulated in overdose in an animals body,so therfore should be harmless. The list of vitamins on Human infants milk is impressive.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> Hi Moustress, I have heard from various sources that cows milk is not good for mice, however it has been fed over here for well over a hundred years,a standard ingredient of bread and milk mash. When I returned to the fancy after a break I took on board this "new knowledge" as things move on and do not use cows milk, as there are better milks on the market. I wonder where the facts that cows milk is not the best, or even good for the mice comes from ?.
> I find Lactol to be very expensive for how much you get in a tub. £5 for basically two cups full. In my experience what works equally well is Human infant babies milk, it must be the one for newborn human babies, and is very cheap, you will of course have that by you in most every store.
> I know mice dont need vitamin C as they make their own, but it one of the only soluble vitamins and is not accumulated in overdose in an animals body,so therfore should be harmless. The list of vitamins on Human infants milk is impressive.


I too find lactol too expensive for general mouse use, so i use infant milk powder now too!


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Shiprat said:


> I'll be back. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Moustress, I have heard from various sources that cows milk is not good for mice, however it has been fed over here for well over a hundred years,a standard ingredient of bread and milk mash. When I returned to the fancy after a break I took on board this "new knowledge" as things move on and do not use cows milk, as there are better milks on the market. I wonder where the facts that cows milk is not the best, or even good for the mice comes from ?.
> ...


You mean that Pediasure stuff? I hear/read about alot of people using that for mousies.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I am based in the UK, so have no idea of products in the USA. I use SMA no.1 , this is sprinkled on my mouse mix, especially for nursing does and young mice.

In the states there will be a human baby milk powder of equivalent.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hokay; you guys have talked me out of needing Lactol. I'll go with the whey powder and ome kind of vitamins to add, and concoct my own.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mine get the much maligned cows milk,mixed with evaporated milk or coconut milk both of which are a huge temptation for me to swig.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> mine get the much maligned cows milk,mixed with evaporated milk or coconut milk both of which are a huge temptation for me to swig.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> mine get the much maligned cows milk,mixed with evaporated milk or coconut milk both of which are a huge temptation for me to swig.


Go ahead, treat yourself :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Lactol smells good enough too eat, also egg food I have been tempted it smells so nice


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Shiprat said:


> I am based in the UK, so have no idea of products in the USA. I use SMA no.1 , this is sprinkled on my mouse mix, especially for nursing does and young mice.
> 
> In the states there will be a human baby milk powder of equivalent.


I like this idea!

so you just sprinkle the powder on the food?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

morning-star said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I am based in the UK, so have no idea of products in the USA. I use SMA no.1 , this is sprinkled on my mouse mix, especially for nursing does and young mice.
> ...


yes, it is quite common practice for breeders to use additives such as these to their mix, well at least breeders who have advised me.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Coconut milk would never, never ever make it up the stairs and into the mousery. It was one of my favorite things to buy at the little shops on Eleuthera, in the Bahamas. It's so dang much work to crack 'em and drain 'em! You could get it in pop cans, sometimes blended with mango or other fruit. the food and drink were too good for comfort; I gained 10 pounds in one week!! TEN POUNDS!! I was alarmed and called my doctor to ask if that was even possible, her nurse laughed and said, "Oh, yeah, sure. Quite possible."


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Lactol smells good enough too eat, also egg food I have been tempted it smells so nice


Oh me too. I always thought they'd make a rather nice pudding 

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ever since I started giving my meeces scrambled egg, I frequently find myself having an open face scrambled egg sandwich as a midnight snack when done with the meeces. Yum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We used to use complan for our mice, worked a treat... Cheap too...


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Never tried coconut milk moustress sounds nice, I have about 3 boxes of complan not used in the cuboard Dom what a good idea it just shows you what you can use.I have some bottles of ensure plus when mum wasnt eating she had these to give her an appetite i wonder if you can give those to mice? they include 16 minerals only thing is therestawberry flavour


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesnt matter too much if it has Vit C in it Moustress... they wont absorb it anyway, it is practically impossible to overdose on the stuff.
Believe me i have done alot of reading about Vit C since I started keeping guinea pigs.


----------

